# RIPPED Out Toe Nail!



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm Cat sitting for my neighbors...
They have a very sweet 13yr. old cat...
I was trimming Calli's nails and found she had ripped out a hind claw! I have contacted the owners and do have consent to take her to the Vet if I see signs of infection...
They're allergic to her, so she spends most of her time in the garage or outside...
Is there anything specific I could use on her Nail/Foot right now to help it??
It looks Very Painful...
Thanks Guys!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwww how sad...they have no contact with her, but with that...how sweet for them to care for her. I don't know about the nail thing?? Is it bleeding? Maybe call the vet and ask?? That's what I would do


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It is quite painful, I'm sure. I would just keep it clean and watch for infection. I don't think there is much a vet can do for it, do you?

A neighbor's cat used to hang out on our back deck. One day there were drops of blood here and there and I noticed that Pretty Boy had a claw ripped out. I told the neighbors, but I don't think they did anything for the poor cat. He was hit by a car and killed not long after that (some days later) and I have often wondered if the missing claw was the problem (distraction, etc.?).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I noticed one of my girls had a nail missing, I took her to the vet. I think she gave her antibiotics and said to watch for infection. She also said most people don't bring them in unless it does get infected.


----------



## Andrilla1 (Jul 29, 2013)

My uncle's cat has ripped toenails off before. He sits there and chews/pulls them off. (They think it is related to his larger skin problems, since he will also lick himself bald. They are hoping that it will stop once they get the skin issues figured out.) He'll even get to the point where it is bleeding. It scared me to death the first time I saw blood on that white paw! Vet has said that, as long as it isn't infected, and it doesn't seem to be causing him pain, just keep an eye on it. I'd certainly keep a close eye on it though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks!
Gizmothecat: Thanks for your concern!
I do feel sorry for this little girl and spoil her rotten, every chance I get!

Marcia: Thanks! Believe me, I'm definitely keeping an eye on it! If I thought my 'Clan' could accept one more...sigh...

Marie: I was in immediate contact with her owners and do have their consent to take her to the Vet, if I see signs of infection...
So she can get some antibiotics...
Which at least, makes feel better...

When I last took care of Calli, I bought her a little cuddle bed, she loves it...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Andrilla! When I say Ripped out, I mean ripped out...Calli must of caught it in something, there's nothing there! I've already cleaned it, I wanted to see what kind of damage I was dealing with...
I've dealt with torn nails and split nails, but not a completely ripped out one...
It looks very raw and painful.
She's such a sweet old girl to...


----------



## Andrilla1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, Dallas would rip off the entire toenail. That cat...has problems. They are now looking at some sort of feline OCD or anxiety problem rather than actual skin allergies. He is almost bald everywhere that he can reach to lick, he has been for over a year.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

This past spring Sadie was caught in a confrontation with a dog. I freaked when I noticed the clumps of missing fur, black brush marks on her white fur and the blood.
We went to the emergency vet because she was limping really bad, I was thinking she had a fracture.
When the vet checked her over she said there was no fracture, but what she had discovered was puncture wounds right over her shoulder. A big bite, too big for another cat.
She also discovered on her hind feet that most all of her claws had been ripped out or worn down to the quick, hence the blood.

She started her off with a shot of pain medication and antibiotic in her office and she was given pain medication for a couple days and a course of antibiotics.

The poor girl had a very hard time trying to walk the next day as we all suspected she would. Day by day she got a little better. I'd say it took her a good week to get to where she had only a tiny limp and was jumping up and down on furniture with no issues.

There was nothing the vet could do for Sadie's claws on a superficial level, just the pain medication and antibiotics.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

You could buy some colloidial (sp?) silver spray and spray the wound when you see kitty? It's a natural healer/disinfectant, ect. I know it does a great job discouraging infections.

Muffin gets cold sores (yay herpes *eye roll*) and I spray them with the silver. He hates it, but they heal waaay faster when I spray them, Like, 2-3 days vs weeks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Catface, 
What a horrible thing to happen to Sadie...I hope she recovered from All of that...


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Our STripey-cat just yanked out a hind toe-nail about 5 months ago. I was horrified ...and the BLOOD! He didn't seem to be limping and he was licking it to keep it clean.
My motto is wait a week unless things are rapidly progressing poorly. The bleeding stopped within the hour, he never limped and it took 3 months, but the toenail did finally grow back.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

librarychick said:


> You could buy some colloidial (sp?) silver spray and spray the wound when you see kitty? It's a natural healer/disinfectant, ect. I know it does a great job discouraging infections.
> 
> Muffin gets cold sores (yay herpes *eye roll*) and I spray them with the silver. He hates it, but they heal waaay faster when I spray them, Like, 2-3 days vs weeks!


Thank you Librarychick!
I've seen enough people swear by the colloidial silver that I was planning on getting some for my cats first aid kit...
I'll be getting some sooner now, rather than later!
Makes me feel better with your seal of approval to!
Do I use it straight as it comes or do I need to dilute it??
Thank you!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Catface,
> What a horrible thing to happen to Sadie...I hope she recovered from All of that...


She has, and she's back to being my little "Woo" (which I am hugely thankful for) but she is definitely the wiser for whatever it was that happened. 
It's been almost 2 months now, she stays closer to home and plays with Belle more now, who has always stayed very close to home anyway.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

ow ow ow ow ow. I was just playing with a new lure on da bird, and Houdini got his claw caught in it and I though it would never get it back. when I did, it's mangled lol. I had to put it away until I feel like messing with it because the little wire thing is all misshapen. I need needle nose pliers but I think i'll do the best I can with some tweezers.

seven cats, use it straight. they make wound care supplies that are all impregnated with silver (they're dry though and might stick) so as to be antimicrobial.

there's an ointment called Silvasorb© and it's gel, not petroleum jelly but also has silver to manage bacterial load. I always have some around. you only need a tiny bit.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Andrilla1 said:


> Yeah, Dallas would rip off the entire toenail. That cat...has problems. They are now looking at some sort of feline OCD or anxiety problem rather than actual skin allergies. He is almost bald everywhere that he can reach to lick, he has been for over a year.


This is so sad...To think a cat would self mutilate...(gives me the shivers) poor baby!
I've seen people bite their nails till they're bleeding...oh oww.
How old is Dallas?


----------



## Andrilla1 (Jul 29, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> This is so sad...To think a cat would self mutilate...(gives me the shivers) poor baby!
> I've seen people bite their nails till they're bleeding...oh oww.
> How old is Dallas?


Well, he is an adult, but he isn't an old kitty yet. Maybe 7? I never even met him before my uncle moved in with my grandmother two years ago. The problems started soon after that, so now they are thinking that it could have had something to do with the stress of the move starting it. They are now trying kitty prozac. (no idea what the actual name of the meds is)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank You Everyone for your ideas and suggestions and your similar experiences! !
Very Much Appreciated! 
I feel better now with it all!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Andrilla1 said:


> My uncle's cat has ripped toenails off before. He sits there and chews/pulls them off. (They think it is related to his larger skin problems, since he will also lick himself bald. They are hoping that it will stop once they get the skin issues figured out.) He'll even get to the point where it is bleeding. It scared me to death the first time I saw blood on that white paw! Vet has said that, as long as it isn't infected, and it doesn't seem to be causing him pain, just keep an eye on it. I'd certainly keep a close eye on it though.


Andrilla1, Are you talking about the outer sheath? It looks like a complete toenail, but is hollow. My cats chew theirs off too. The original poster is talking about losing the entire toenail down until there is blood, I think.

As to licking themselves, have they considered food allergies or nerves? Switching to a grain free diet can help, or if it's nerves there is Homeopet for Anxiety, Calms Forte, and other calming products that work.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Andrilla1, Are you talking about the outer sheath? It looks like a complete toenail, but is hollow. My cats chew theirs off too. The original poster is talking about losing the entire toenail down until there is blood, I think.
> 
> As to licking themselves, have they considered food allergies or nerves? Switching to a grain free diet can help, or if it's nerves there is Homeopet for Anxiety, Calms Forte, and other calming products that work.


Marcia, I am indeed talking about the whole nail...it couldn't look any more brutal than if someone used pliers to yank it off 
It's Raw! That's why I'm concerned about infection especially at her age (13yrs)...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I love the name sadie woo  makes me smile!

I didn't think that was possible...ripping out entire toenails!!! Poor kitties...


----------



## thch8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Whoa. I'd be a little freaked out if I came upon a kitty missing a toe nail.
It's great to read all the posts on here with such fantastic (and calming) advice. I hope the kitty's wounds don't escalate into something more serious.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> I love the name sadie woo  makes me smile!
> 
> I didn't think that was possible...ripping out entire toenails!!! Poor kitties...



Thanks.. me too 

It is indeed and easily possible to rip out their claws. That is one of the major reasons for trimming them. Especially if you have carpet and you play with your cat like.. daBird, where there is a lot of gripping and fast action. So easy, if the claw is too long, for it to get stuck and rip.
The other reason is if the claw grows quickly and some do, then there is a big potential for it to curve around and grow back into it's paw. Obviously this causes infection, just like an ingrown toenail, very painful.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

UPDATE! I have moved Calli to my house! 
I have her in my spare bedroom along with her bed, I got a new rubbermaid container and cut a hole in it for a litter box for her.
She has arthritis in her back legs, so can't do a deep squat (she pees high).
I am using the same litter for her as I do my own cats, its softer...
I got the Colloidal Silver Spray so I can put that on her foot.
I'm going to soak her little foot in a mild epsom salt solution, rinse, dry, then put the spray on it...
So far I don't see any signs of infection...
Hot to the touch or swelling...
THANK YOU! Everyone for your input!!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Waaaaay-to-go, 7cats2dogs !

That's what I was hoping for all along!

It just drives me batty to see cats almost left to their own devices, outdoors.

I wondered, too, about arthritis...so, that's quite a coincidence.

Anyways..........so, now, do you have to adjust that username...just a tad?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker said:


> Waaaaay-to-go, 7cats2dogs !
> 
> That's what I was hoping for all along!
> 
> ...


Thanks Stryker! 
I don't know about username change yet!
I'll have to see how the rest of the "Kids" feel about it...
I do know that when the owners get home, I'm going to suggest Calli stays here till her toe looks like its on the mend.
Since they're allergic, she wouldn't be able to mend inside their house...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's a couple of Pics of my 'Patient'!
Miss Calli!
I was trying to get a good face shot!
But she was more interested in scratches! 
20 minutes of foot soaking finally got her foot clean last night, then I sprayed the Colloidal Silver on it.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

.............yep........8cats.......1 dog.......1 dog's disappearance in the works!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aw, she is gorgeous! 
Obviously claiming the gym equipment as hers! lol Rubbing up against it and casually coming over for a scratch or two lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker said:


> .............yep........*8*cats.......1 dog.......*1* dog's disappearance in the works!


ROFL! I don't think my DH would let "His"
"Girl" go anywhere!!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

7cats2dogs said:


> I got the Colloidal Silver Spray so I can put that on her foot.


You can add a tsp of the silver into her food too, just to prevent secondary infection. On a herpes flareup, beside L-lysine, I use CS to clean his eye and add CS into food for ET, cos he is FIV+, I just need to help prevent any secondary infection.

p.s. I use 10ppm for internal and 30ppm for external.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy, Thanks! That's good to know! I am already adding L-lysine to her wet food to help 'Boost' her system.
I appreciate the ratio guidelines for the 'CS'!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

7cats2dogs said:


> ....I don't think my DH would let "His" "Girl" go anywhere...


Ho....ho....ho..............but, I wasn't talking about DH's plans at all........rather, something else........something devious........something going on quietly, covert.....something very, very sinister,...didn't you notice those 'little gatherings', those oh-so innocuous têtê-a-têtês, those so-called 'mutual head butts' done in passing......yes, my dear, there are quite possibly: plots underfxxx underfeet!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFLMAO!!  Cat Conspiracies!! Hmmmm....There HAS been more of that going on!
By the way, Calli is looking VERY Content!
Still no signs of infection. Her toe is still raw looking, poor old girl...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Update!! Miss Calli is doing Great!
Twice a day soaking in diluted Epsom salts and Colloidal Silver Spray has done wonders! Her toe is no longer raw, its just a tiny little pink stub right now.
She's an easy patient to doctor to, she is loving the extra attention and snuggles!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay! good news!! healthy toes are all the rage this fall!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So glad your calico patient is on the mend. I hope she gets to stay with you. Poor old girl with arthritis! whats one more right?

FYI another use for colloidal silver is for ringworm too. It really helped when I had a severe case on a kitten.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks M&T! For the Info on Colloidal Silver for ringworm! Good stuff to know!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Latest Update on Calli...
Her owners came back from their trip and Calli went back to her home (?) garage...
Sue really does care about her, she bottle fed her when she was a kitten...
I mentioned to her That if she ever thought about finding a new home for Calli, that I wanted to be notified!!
I told her that after a certain time of trying to see if Calli could adapt to my cats and vice versa, she could always go back to Sues and just be a happy (?) garage kitty...
Turns out Calli is 14 years old!
They'll be taking another trip in Nov/Dec,
So I'm just going to bring Calli back over to my house again!
I talked to her about a full blood panel being run on Calli, would be a Really Good idea and a number of other health issues to watch for, with Calli being the age she is. Shes going to upgrade to a better dry food and going to quit getting all the 'fishy' flavored wet food! She's at least very open and willing to do what she can, so I'm very glad for that.

And I just want to give a BIG THANKS to Everyone on the Forum, who share their knowledge and expertise, their Heartaches and Joys...that others can learn and in turn pass on the knowledge to other owners...
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm temporarily resurrecting this thread because...She's Baaack!
The owners asked me to pet sit for 3 1/2 weeks here in December AND they had talked it over and decided that if I thought she might fit in with my clowder, that I could keep her!!!
SO...I will be starting a NEW Thread...
Look for "Granma Callie" if you want to follow!! 

This old thread will give some back ground on her...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

YAY!! 8Cats2Dogs coming up!!


----------

